# Exposure Lights 2013



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

The new models from Exposure are now visible on their website. The interesting changes (for me, at least):

"OMS, Optimised Mode Selector is a new feature for 2013 and allows you to easily select from a concise number of programs to provide the optimum lighting for your ride." - ie. the lights are now - hopefully - more customizable than the pre-set hi-med-lo modes on the previous models (this is a welcome feature as I find my Diablo's medium mode not bright enough to match the Wilma, but on hi the runtime is severely compromised.)

On the "Reflex" model: "When climbing Reflex gradually eases off the power preserving battery life for when it is needed most. As soon as the light senses acceleration or that it is heading down hill, Reflex quickly brightens to give the maximum output." Finally, someone is brave enough to come out with something innovative - other than simply increasing light output. 

Revo Dynamo: the page is still blank, but I suspect this is going to be a dynamo-powered light - I'm wondering how Exposure is going to pull the "no cables design" trick with this one ;-)

So it is this time of the year again, a couple of new stuff coming... and not just from Exposure.


----------



## Pete N (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the look/ sound of the reflex model. The auto power change when climbing makes it a bit different, I might have to get one of those. With that and my Nightlightning Iblaast IX on the helmet it should almost be like daylight.


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

I noticed the new range also. Doesn't seem to have much information on the Revo dynamo mk1 light though.

Is their new range actually available for sale yet ? Ive tried to find a source that stocks their dynamo light but can not find it anywhere.

If anyone can point me out to where their new dynamo light is available for sale can you please give as un update.

I think you may be able to purchase it through their website (not 100% sure) but they have a dynamo hub package available as well. But there doesn't seem to be much info on the products.

Id like to be able to view the products a bit more in depth before I consider purchasing any of them. As the Shutter Speed dynamo is currently on top of my list.

Would like to find out more info on the Exposure dynamo range of products before I go ahead with a wheel build though.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

*2013 Exposure Lights*

Lots of exciting things coming for the 2013 Model Range. They have added some details about the Revo here. Images will soon follow.
Exposure Lights:

:thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm sure they are holding back on info until eurobike next week. 

I'm more interested in the small flash and flare update. CRC's website say they will have stock landing on the 28/8/12


----------



## punchy (Sep 30, 2008)

So...Still no images on their site for dynamo lights. Are these lights available for sale anywhere yet ? Any more news on the Revo mk1 ?


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

We just received a couple of images here. Keep in mind that the Euro Bike Show is starting today, so they're probably holding back a little bit. We expect arrival in the US of the REVO in mid September. That dating on the CRC's website is definitely incorrect.

2013 Exposure Lights REVO Dynamo Lighting System - Ibex Sports


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool stuff Exposure! Multilevel programs and the Reflex technology sounds great!


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I've been riding a pre-production Revo for several months now and it's great! My battery light haven't come out of the box as charging them seems like such a faff and, on longer rides, the lower light output just isn't enough anymore as I'm used to a bright light all the time!

There's some details of my setup here. As I also commute to work on my bike, and regularly use road sections, I use it with the standard Exposure Redeye, which connects directly into the Revo. Genius!

It's also been thoroughly tested in 800miles of bikepacking racing, which you can read about HERE!


----------

